# Are there temperament differences across color?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think you will find more temperament differences across lines of dogs--what that particular breeder is breeding for. Of course, breeders typically stick to one or a few colors, so you might see a difference, but again, it's in their line really. 

If you want a stable, steady poodle, do your homework and find a breeder with generations of stable dogs. In my opinion, choosing your breeder is the most important decision you will make on your path to a poode pup. It's more important than choosing the individual pup in a litter I think. 

Thanks to my friend, who is a retired poodle breeder, I found a truly amazing breeder with an incredible reputation. I bought a pup from her sight unseen (just saw a few pictures), but trusted her lines and her match-making abilities. My mini is truly perfect for me and my husband. I could not have ever anticipated such a wonderful, friendly, happy, stable, steady, even temperament. He loves dogs of all sizes and people of all ages including kids (even squealing toddlers). He really is a treasure and I owe that all to my breeder.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NO!! I agree wiith Paddleaddict. It is lines and the way the pups are raised that decides what they will be like. I have lived with black, white, silver and red, and because they have all been whelped by my mother or I so are raised the same, and our expectations are the same regardless of colour, their temperaments are all the same... easy going, docile, fun and sweet and eager to please.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

So are you saying that every poodle puppy you've ever raised has the exact same temperament, Cherie?
All the poodles I've owned have had individual, unique temperaments. I've temperament tested many poodle puppy litters, and the pups can be like night and day, even within a litter.
The nature vs. nurture debate comes into play here...are they born with a certain temperament or is it the way they're raised that makes them the way they are? I think it is influenced by both. Certainly the parentage has much to do with it...a confident mother is more likely to have confident puppies, both because it is an inherited trait, and because the mother raises her pups with confidence.
My experience with my standard poodles....my brown was a clown with a wonderful sense of humor and a very naughty streak....my silvers have varied from somewhat timid to extremely confident.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> So are you saying that every poodle puppy you've ever raised has the exact same temperament, Cherie?
> All the poodles I've owned have had individual, unique temperaments. I've temperament tested many poodle puppy litters, and the pups can be like night and day, even within a litter.
> The nature vs. nurture debate comes into play here...are they born with a certain temperament or is it the way they're raised that makes them the way they are? I think it is influenced by both. Certainly the parentage has much to do with it...a confident mother is more likely to have confident puppies, both because it is an inherited trait, and because the mother raises her pups with confidence.
> My experience with my standard poodles....my brown was a clown with a wonderful sense of humor and a very naughty streak....my silvers have varied from somewhat timid to extremely confident.


If that is how you wish to interpret what I said Vivienne, then so be it. What I meant was. the colour does not make a difference-period. I have heard people say "Oh you need to watch silvers, they are the most likey to bite of all the Poodles" or "The reds are all timid and leary". This is ridiculous. They all go back to the same dogs, and were all created from the same origins. There will be lines of any breed that can have a nasty streak, but it isn't because of their colour. It is bad breeding. And you can have a perfectly fine litter of pups put in the wrong hands for the first eight weeks of life and turn the works of them into mental cases. Or put a bouncy, happy go lucky eight week old into the hands of a vicious human who should not own a dog and turn it into a cowering, terrified mess, or a nasty dog who will lash out and bite.

Did you see a drastic difference in Mache, Thinker, Paris or Joy when you would visit my Mom? I don't think so. Thinker was the king of the hill and knew it so he was a bit more self confident They were all happy natured dogs, all great with kids. It is because of the way they were treated and what they knew they could or could not get away with. They knew Mom's expectations of them. The same wih my dogs. Everyone is even keeled, fantastic with my grandchildren, would not bite anyone, ever, and it is because they are all raised the same and if they dared to try to bite someone, would be reprimanded hashly for it. They know what I want from them, and I believe the older dogs teach the younger dogs what we want in a dog.

And yes, temperament testing can tell you there are variances in a litter. I would expect that. There are two bloodlines making this litter of puppies. But, if those pups are all raised by a breeder who does things right and they have a good beginning and go into a good home, the differences won't be drastic. You won't have one pup who bites while six are super outgoing and three could not care less if youy are dead or alive. There will be differences in that some may be more willing please, some more laid back, some more independent. But any of them will be pleasant puppies, based on their bloodlines and the way they are raised from their first moment of existence. And not because of their colour.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

their temperaments are all the same... easy going, docile, fun and sweet and eager to please.[/QU

You are saying they are all the same...there's nothing left to my interpretation.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I can see these few mentioned characteristics being very similar based off of the things Cherie mentioned. There are always variations and much more characteristics then what was mentioned. 

All dogs are individuals and their temperaments vary - temperaments and characteristics are not all the same. The first 8 weeks are critical and do have an impact on the dogs. 

I have seen many breeder sights that throw out specific characteristics of their dogs based off of the dam and sire - It seems pretty common.

I agree color is just that - no attachments to who and how the dog is.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> their temperaments are all the same... easy going, docile, fun and sweet and eager to please.[/QU
> 
> You are saying they are all the same...there's nothing left to my interpretation.


That is meant pertaining to colour. We have never had a dog be it black, white, silver or red who was nasty, hard headed, agressive...so I guess you can take that literally. Every dog we have ever lived with in either my home or Mom's has been similar in temperament and had a sound disposition.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with Cherie also 

and there are a few discussions about this here 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/5963-color-temperament.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/4178-poodle-personality-related-color.html

these are really old lol

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/344-color-temperament-differences.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/113-red-color-temperament-2.html

colored/ temp debates are common with alot of other breeds

GSDs being one of them white GSD where thought to be fearful non working and biters


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

their temperaments are all the same... easy going, docile, fun and sweet and eager to please.[/QU

You are saying they are all the same...there's nothing left to my interpretation.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I posted a reply, but for some reason it wouldn't submit.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, I'll try again.
When lines are bred for colour, conformation, talent...there are other characteristics that are inadvertently achieved as well. Bibelot has bred for silver, but also, along the way, uncovered a talent for field work.
To me, temperament is more than just whether a dog will bite or not. I guess I take it to another level, but the puppy that is more willing to please, or more confident or more people oriented has a very different temperament to the one who is independent or fearful or dominant. It makes a huge difference in training at higher levels, I've discovered. Seiko, who was lovingly raised by your mother, Cherie, has no terrain courage. I wanted to do agility with her, but she would not go on the equipment. She also has a fear of hardwood floors and stairs...not anyone's fault, but it's just her personality. What I'm trying to say, is that there are inborn traits that just can't be changed, no matter what you do. 
Are there differences in the temperaments of the colours? I can only tell you my experience. It may be very different to yours.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Jazztoon said:


> Do the various poodle colors (Apricot, Cream, Black, White, Parti, etc) have any differences in temperament? (personality is key, of course, but, in general?)


I had started the color and temperament thread awhile back. I have the book checked out of the library again, that had me questioning. It is one of the "Dog Breed Handbooks", Poodle (of course) a DK book by Bruce Fogle, DVM. In the book, they have a chart that says, "According to a recent study"....and they attempted to rate and chart differences according to color. I have learned a lot by being on this forum, and I am inclined to believe it is good breeding and socialization that matter more than color.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Skye said:


> I had started the color and temperament thread awhile back. I have the book checked out of the library again, that had me questioning. It is one of the "Dog Breed Handbooks", Poodle (of course) a DK book by Bruce Fogle, DVM. In the book, they have a chart that says, "According to a recent study"....and they attempted to rate and chart differences according to color. I have learned a lot by being on this forum, and I am inclined to believe it is good breeding and socialization that matter more than color.


I will have to get this book. I am totally with you. Though Vibrant's Seiko has terrain issues, maybe it was the combination of that particular Mother and Father that made her somewhat apprehensive. But I too believe if the right two dogs are bred, and a puppy receives great socialization as a youngster, and is in a good home, it will grow up to be a great dog regardless of its colour. It may not be an agility dog, or an obedience dog, but will be a wonderful, happy pet whose disposition is unquestionable.

Vivienne...Thinker was also lovingly raised by my Mom and at twelve still has an issue with stairs- up or down. And he will not walk on some flooring unless you just touch his collar to reassure him. Is Seiko his full sister from a different litter? I would think if she is, it would have to be the combination of the parents genes that have made them like this.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I absolutely think temperament has NO correspondence to colour at all...

different lines YES.. and that's probably why it is thought colour has something to do with it, as certain lines are bred for certain colours.

I've had people tell me (poodle people at shows) that the silvers are nasty, and have a mind of their own... WTF??!? lol

You can't tell me that EVERY silver (or the majority) no matter what, will always have similar temperaments, even though there could be blues, whites etc. in the same litter.. that will supposedly have all different temperaments.. :wacko:


----------

